# Opinions on this breeding??



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=2007749&mother=1895483


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I have an Alexander Badger Man son. He's almost 3 years old and has his IPO2. I love him and he'd turn himself inside out to do what I want him to do. However, he was born terribly shy - such that most folks would never have thought he could do protection. Now I say he's earned his right to be called "aloof" what with his pronounced ratings in protection but it's been a really interesting and amazing path to get him here. He is very neutral to dogs and is the most amazing puppy raiser - so I'd choose him anyday for working with other dogs -- he has pretty good hunt drive and is a tracking fool. I think he could be a SAR dog today but it took a bit to foster this level of confidence. If you're purchasing from Mastock I'd say that as a breeder he's nonresponsive and you won't get a ton of help from him once you've purchased the pup.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Could you elaborate on the shyness and how you raised and trained him.

Thanks.

T


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

As a puppy up until he was about 18 months old he was extremely shy - he'd not let strangers pet him, he'd duck out from under a petting hand and hide behind me, he wouldn't do that back up and bark thing to get them to go away and I never got the feeling he'd be a fear biter (and I've had a few of those). He wouldn't engage anybody but me in a game of tug - if I handed the tug or rag to someone he'd fade off and away from the bite. He'd give even people we know but don't see often the wall eye and keep his distance. In raising him I simply stopped encouraging him to be social but didn't stop taking him places - I worked on engagement with me and asked for complete focus - so even if people would startle or scare him I made him keep eye contact and keep doing obedience. I found that if he was on top of a something (like a pile of feed bags at the feed store) he was more confident and would actually play with strangers so I did let that happen. He's always been extremely environmentally sound - will walk on over or through anything to get the ball or just explore - in that respect he'd make an excellent SAR dog. 

I had some really good helpers who never told me to give up and worked with us every week. And he made some progress in engaging the helper and tugging with them. But he had a page turning session with a visiting helper who must be a method acter - he BECAME the bunny and Remy totally had a lightbulb moment - figured out this was a GAME and he started to really love it. And with careful work on my regular helpers encouraging that he's totally come out of his shell. He really likes the fight now too


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Jill, is he related to the lines I posted? I missed it if so.


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

Yep - he's a son of Alexander Badger Man - and from Mastock if that is the breeder of this litter. And you're more than welcome to meet Remy - if you're ever in the Pittsburgh area. And I do travel into Ohio fairly regularly.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

I don´t know anything about this breeding but I saw the dog behind ario is zagals ymer, who with his littermates was an influental stud in norway and sweden. Also the female behind ario, shayla, I have seen some offspring of, was imported from US to norway I believe. Anyway, ymer was described as good strong dog and I like his son ario in US,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1yFDnxRaXU


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Shayla is a sister to my old dog and my new pups mother is line bred on that litter. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=2064808-gravitas-america

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Jill Lyden said:


> Yep - he's a son of Alexander Badger Man - and from Mastock if that is the breeder of this litter. And you're more than welcome to meet Remy - if you're ever in the Pittsburgh area. And I do travel into Ohio fairly regularly.


Thank you, I totally overlooked that :/. Do you know how your dogs littermates turned out?


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I have no clue as the breeder is not responsive or communicative. I have no clue if Remy is typical from this kennel or an outlier.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting Jill...Tx for posting some background

- sounds like a good example that pedigrees are not guarantees and problems can be overcome with patience and correct handling

- i'd be interested to know your selection process and how soon you became aware of the shyness issues. did they show up at home or as the pup started getting out and about ?
- was the pup selected for you or did you pick it ?
- did you see the whole litter together ?


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

It was clear in the first week that he was shy - but not at home with me, it was only when we were out and about. I did not pick him, he was picked for me by the breeder and I didn't get a chance to see the whole litter. He was my first Malinois and in not having a ton of experience in the breed I felt it best to work with the breeder on selecting. I made some mistakes in picking a breeder for sure  I was lucky though, he is handler sensitive and as much of a couch potato as a Mali can be so is a total angel in the house - those aspects and his final working ability have made him the perfect first Mali for me. I have learned so much from him.


----------

